# Backdrop photo



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I've wanted to get a backdrop photo for a long time. They always seemed rather pricey for large sizes. In my searching I found out that Staples does a large banner, 96"x30" for about $55.00. I decided to take an old photo, that I took several years back, of Paterson, NJ and see how it would come out. I'm very happy with the result. From the time I placed the order online it was no more than 4 hours when they called me to pick it up. I only wish I could get back there, to Paterson (I live in LA now) and get a larger panorama.

Gary


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

The usual problem with blowing up a standard photo to huge sizes is that they look fuzzy, because of the resolution of the original. Yours looks great. You must have had a high-resolution original.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's an awesome photo for a backdrop. It'd be pretty easy to blend that into a layout.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Good job!

I was thinking of doing that myself. I was going to try a composite and then get it printed out.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Makes a good blend into the actual layout


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

MtRR75 said:


> The usual problem with blowing up a standard photo to huge sizes is that they look fuzzy, because of the resolution of the original. Yours looks great. You must have had a high-resolution original.


It was a pretty good size, I put it at 300 dpi in photoshop. They take files up to 38 MB when you load the image on the Staples website. They called me to pick it up within 4 hours. It is on a material they call polypro. I was very pleasantly surprised with how it came out. 8' x 30" for $55.00 plus tax.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> That's an awesome photo for a backdrop. It'd be pretty easy to blend that into a layout.


I'm sure happy with it. Maybe I should go into business! LOL

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

leadsled said:


> Good job!
> 
> I was thinking of doing that myself. I was going to try a composite and then get it printed out.


Check out Staple's website for extra large banners.

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Patrick1544 said:


> Makes a good blend into the actual layout


I might get a second one to put on my garage door and have an "L" shape backdrop.

Gary


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That photo does in fact look like a pic of a railway layout so I image it would blend on rather well.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

I grew up in Astoria Queens where the actual Hell Gate Bridge is located. Your backdrop picture of Paterson N.J. looks a little like my old neighborhood.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I remember seeing the actual bridge when I lived in the East. Love the old neighborhoods.

Gary


----------

